
Gov Lawyers: “No Fundamental Constitutional Right to a Stable Climate System” - scripthacker
https://thedeductible.com/2019/06/25/no-fundamental-constitutional-right-to-a-stable-climate-system/
======
I_am_neo
Looks like a good time for an amendment.

------
java-man
how nice

